# Inocucor is still around



## Silverwhisp (Jul 28, 2021)

Just ordered some Inocucor Garden Solution/ Synergro Organic from Arbico Organics in AZ. Hooray! AlgaEnergy is the exclusive distributor for the Concentric Ag product, along with its own micro algae and biocontrol products.


----------



## Ray (Jul 29, 2021)

Good to know.

With a bulk customer, they said they might resume production. I hope that is what happened, rather than them buying up old stock…


----------



## Silverwhisp (Jul 29, 2021)

When I saw it was available, I contacted Arbico to ask whether it was still in production, wondering too if it was old stock. They referred me to the AlgaEnergy rep, and he told me that new product production continues.


----------



## Ray (Jul 29, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 29, 2021)

Good to know! Thank you.


----------



## h_mossy (Jul 30, 2021)

I just checked the site. It looks like Inocucor can't be shipped to: AL, AK, AR, CT, DE, IN, KS, KY, ME, MA, MT, NE, NH, NV, NJ, ND, OH, OK, RI, SD, TN, TX, UT, VT, WV, WY. That's 26 states!! Thankfully, mine is not listed. I wonder why so many states don't allow it. Ray?


----------



## Ray (Jul 30, 2021)

It isn’t necessarily that they don’t allow it, it’s because the new producer must not yet have it registered in those states.

I know that after they ceased production, Inocucor corporation tried to sell their technology, offering it to the manufacturer of Quantum, who declined. Apparently they found a buyer in AlgaEnergy, and as that must be on the label, even if all else is identical, that’s something new, so the product has to go through reregistration again.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 30, 2021)

Good to know; bummer nj is on list but work pa isn't


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 5, 2021)

I ordered two bottles last night; if you sign up for their list, you can save $5 from your first order. Nj can’t be shipped to but where I work in pa they can


----------



## Silverwhisp (Aug 5, 2021)

Arbico Organics is a good company; I’ve always been happy with them.


----------



## Ray (Aug 15, 2021)

I had some discussion with the AlgaEnergy folks and learned something I had not been aware of.

For the most part, it is the secretions of the microbes that have the effect upon the plants and any pathogens they may antagonize. Apparently the Inocucor product is primarily a bottle full of those, and they do not expect the microbes to colonize the plant and rhizosphere. The Quantum blends, on the other hand, have species selected specifically for their ability to do so, which theoretically result in less more-and-less oscillation in the effectiveness.

Whether that is a discernable difference to the grower, I do not know.


----------

